# British TV program question



## Hunter368 (Apr 4, 2007)

I used to watch this great British comedy TV program years ago on PBS. I can't remember its name but I am hoping someone else here will.

It was in WW2, France and the main people ran this bar or hotel on France. German troops would come into it and it was a very very funny show.

Anyone know of it or remember its name?


----------



## FalkeEins (Apr 4, 2007)

'Allo, 'Allo' ..fell by the PC wayside....all those zany foreign accents..


----------



## Hunter368 (Apr 4, 2007)

Thanks man, I will look on the net. See if I can burn me the series.

Thanks


----------



## trackend (Apr 5, 2007)

Briish agent disguised as police office who could'nt speak French 
"the bimmers are pissing over the town" great series 368


----------



## plan_D (Apr 5, 2007)

"I was pissing by your doorway"


----------



## Hunter368 (Apr 5, 2007)

That show made me laugh so hard.


----------



## Njaco (Apr 6, 2007)

Are you sure its not the French restuarant owner in Occupied France who was doing the waitress and his old lady with bumbling Nazi's around. Just saw this Brit-Com a while ago.


----------



## Hot Space (Apr 6, 2007)

You should be able to find clips of it m8 on YouTube 8)


----------



## Hot Space (Apr 6, 2007)

Here ya go:

Click


----------



## Clave (Apr 6, 2007)

Ugh! I can't _stand_ Allo Allo!

Do yourself a favour, and get some _*funny*_ British comedy:

Only Fools and Horses
Porridge
Fawlty Towers
Red Dwarf
Open All Hours
League of Gentlemen

There's plenty around, old and new, but Allo Allo? *shudder*


----------



## Hunter368 (Apr 6, 2007)

Thanks guys


----------



## Medvedya (Apr 6, 2007)

Ja - Oberleutnant Gruber und seine kleine panzer. He vas so much nicer than all zose nasty rough SS boys!


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 6, 2007)

I'm a sucker for British comedy. Beats American comedy virtually any day.


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 7, 2007)

True there are few American shows that are as good as British ones. I like 'Allo 'Allo but as Clave said there are funnier ones but it is still in my top 10 British comedies...


----------



## Njaco (Apr 7, 2007)

" Last of the Summer Wine" and "Keeping Up Appearances" come to mind as better.


----------



## mkloby (Apr 7, 2007)

Matt308 said:


> I'm a sucker for British comedy. Beats American comedy virtually any day.



The only brit comedy I think I've ever seen was Monty Python, which I apparently didn't get at all. Oh - Mr Bean I thought was hilarious back in the day when it was on HBO.

I'm open to any good recommendations on movies or series that have been popular and may be in the international section of a rental place.


----------



## pbfoot (Apr 8, 2007)

Fawlty Towers was the best I've ever seen it can always make me laugh a lot


----------



## plan_D (Apr 8, 2007)

Funnily enough, mkloby, it's normally only women that don't get Monty Python... 

Grim Reaper: "I'm sick of you Americans all you do is talk, talk, talk. It's always 'I've got something to say' and 'let me tell you something' well let me tell YOU something, you're all dead!"


----------



## mkloby (Apr 8, 2007)

plan_D said:


> Funnily enough, mkloby, it's normally only women that don't get Monty Python...
> 
> Grim Reaper: "I'm sick of you Americans all you do is talk, talk, talk. It's always 'I've got something to say' and 'let me tell you something' well let me tell YOU something, you're all dead!"



Oh, hell it's on!


----------



## Ajax (Apr 8, 2007)

Have you noticed all these great brit comedies are all at least 15 years old?
The newest blockbuster brit comedy is "Little Britain" which, really, we should be ashamed of. The most British out there now is probably "Have I Got News For You". So damned satirical...


----------



## Negative Creep (Apr 8, 2007)

I honestly can't think of a single (live action) American sitcom I like. My housemates often watch the likes of Friends or Two and a Half Men, but I just find them painfully unfunny. Everyone always says that the Americans jest don't 'get' our humour and don't have much of a grasp on the concept of irony. Quite how much truth there is in this I don't know, although pretty much everyone likes Monty Python! (great comedy never ages)

Little Britain is massive here as well, although I loved it at first, it got very samey after the second series. Same jokes over and over


----------



## mkloby (Apr 8, 2007)

Negative Creep said:


> I honestly can't think of a single (live action) American sitcom I like. My housemates often watch the likes of Friends or Two and a Half Men, but I just find them painfully unfunny. Everyone always says that the Americans jest don't 'get' our humour and don't have much of a grasp on the concept of irony. Quite how much truth there is in this I don't know, although pretty much everyone likes Monty Python! (great comedy never ages)
> 
> Little Britain is massive here as well, although I loved it at first, it got very samey after the second series. Same jokes over and over



I'm going to have to give monty python another try. Last time I saw it was years ago when I was 19 or so...


----------



## Hunter368 (Apr 8, 2007)

plan_D said:


> Funnily enough, mkloby, it's normally only women that don't get Monty Python...



LMFAO


----------



## Clave (Apr 8, 2007)

I think Brit comedy IS struggling right now... and totally agree about Little Britain - funny at first, then less and less so.. The Office comes to mind as pretty funny in a 'non-funny' way, and also Extras...

I think we should talk funny films now...

The best from both sides of the pond:

Blazing Saddles
Life of Brian
Shaun of the Dead
Dr Strangelove
The Jerk
Airplane
This is Spinal Tap
Beetlejuice
Groundhog Day
Shrek
Monty Python and the Holy Grail
The Blues Brothers


----------



## Njaco (Apr 9, 2007)

I would not kick out any one of those movies..each one funnier than the one before BUT....

How about American TV comedies? (just keeping with the thread )

I think the current version of "The Office" on US TV is as good as the English original.

"Seinfeld" was brilliant at times.
"Cheers" wasn't too bad.
"MASH" also had its moments.

But what the h*ll made "Gilligan's Island, Munsters, Will and Grace, Rosanne" so damn popular?

I thought those shows were too stupid to give an opinion.


----------



## Clave (Apr 10, 2007)

Definitely loved MASH and Cheers - the difference is in the _*writing*_

If you have a well thought-out script, it does not matter where the humour is based, you are already more than half-way to a good show..


----------



## trackend (Apr 10, 2007)

Beverly Hill Billys, Rowan Martins Laugh in and Home improvements come high on my US list


----------



## Joe2 (Apr 27, 2007)

Also theres 'Dad's Army' and anything with Ronny Corbett and Ronny Barker in it. Them two make me laugh alot. 'The phantom rasberry blower, of old London town!'


----------



## amrit (Apr 27, 2007)

Apart from "live" comedies, the Americans have produced some of the best animated ones. Apart from the obvious Simpsons, I love "Family Guy" and "American Dad". And the British "Bob and Margaret" is just sooooo dry.

And don't forget the radio shows (some that went on to be made into TV progs):

Mary Whitehouse Experience
I'm Sorry I Haven't a Clue
The Goons
Goodness Gracious Me
The Mighty Boosh


----------



## Clave (Apr 27, 2007)

I like 2DTV, don't know if it's still around - But they do everyone so well, esp. GWB and his Chief of Staff with the sock puppet.. and Celebrity Sperm.. 

http://www.2dtv.co.uk/movie/2dtv_cb1.mpg







Edit: It's long gone it seems - the site's not been updated for a couple of years...


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 27, 2007)

Don't forget Dads Army...


----------



## Waynos (Apr 16, 2010)

Just to revive this ancient thread, some of you who missed it might like to try out Phoenix Nights, The Peter Kay sitcom based in a Northern WMC, I have both series on DVD and it makes me laugh out loud every single time I watch it.


----------



## Colin1 (Apr 16, 2010)

Medvedya said:


> Ja - Oberleutnant Gruber und seine kleine panzer. He vas so much nicer than all zose nasty rough SS boys!


I liked
Herr Flick and his blonde sidekick, though I can't remember her name. The flamboyant Italian with all the feathers in his hat didn't get enough lines for me.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Apr 16, 2010)

trackend said:


> Beverly Hill Billys, Rowan Martins Laugh in and Home improvements come high on my US list



Beverly Hillbillies was a hoot. Simple, old fashioned humor at it's best. Granny made the show


----------



## Airframes (Apr 16, 2010)

Colin,listen vaaree carefooly, I will say dis onlee wonce. As the Italian officer would say, the 'Bewtiful laaydee' sidekick to Herr Flick was Helga. 
I loved that line - "Flick, the Gestapo!" "Nein, I said _Flick_!"


----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 16, 2010)




----------



## Negative Creep (Apr 20, 2010)

I might just be too young, but I found Allo Allo painfully unfunny


----------



## Airframes (Apr 20, 2010)

That might be the reason, but it was exceptionally funny, in a quiet sort of way, with its p**s take of archetypal RAF escapees, S.O.E. agents without a proper command of the French language, and the internal bickering of the different groups of the Resistance. Even some French people I know thought it hilarious.


----------



## DBII (Apr 20, 2010)

Listen vaaree carefooly, I will say dis onlee wonce, They have had a direct hot on the pimps!"The pimps? The pimps! The pimps in the pimping station! No water is being pimped through the poops!" 

DBII
owner of the orginal The Fallen Madonna (With The Big Boobies)


----------



## Colin1 (Apr 20, 2010)

Airframes said:


> Even some French people I know thought it hilarious.


As did most young Germans


----------



## bobbysocks (Apr 20, 2010)

US tv was a lot funnier and better way back when ( 60s and early 70s). the variety shows had talent and showcased new performers ( who made it big ). all the shows mentioned above ( speaking comedy only)...add green acres, I love lucy, the carol burnett show, the smother's brothers, red skelton, get smart ( yeah i know but still was a sucker for it ). 2 movies that get little recognition but are very funny...Noises off with michael cain, carrol burnett, chris reeve...and Dad with tom selleck. MP and fawlty towers played on PBS along with Are You being Served...MP remains to be what i think is some of the funniest stuff. my wife runs the theather productions at the local school. every year she agonizes about what show to do...i keep telling her to do a night of monty python...akin to the secret policemans other ball. she wont...sigh


----------



## Airframes (Apr 22, 2010)

Maybe she needs a visit from the Spanish Inquisition, and instruction from the Minister of Silly Walks......after a vist to the Cheese Shop, of course!!


----------



## conkerking (Apr 22, 2010)

Classics of British comedy:

- Monty Python's Flying Circus
- Fawlty Towers
- Dad's Army
- The Young Ones
- Only Fools Horses
- Phoenix Nights
- The Office
- Brass Eye
- anything with Alan Partridge in it
- Extras
- Gavin and Stacey

I am in awe of writers like John Cleese and Ricky Gervais.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 22, 2010)

I have to admit, British Comedy rocks!
- Monty Python's Flying Circus
- Fawlty Towers
- The Young Ones
- The Office

I'd have to add:
- Red Dwarf
- Are you being Served?
- As Time Goes By 
- Keeping up Appearances


----------



## conkerking (Apr 24, 2010)

... I don't know how I missed out Blackadder... this was the show of the kids of the 80s, we used to go to school and quote lines from the previous evening's episode at each other.

this is _the _Jane Harrington? Jane "bury me in a y-shaped coffin" Harrington?

Classic!


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 24, 2010)

Airframes said:


> That might be the reason, but it was exceptionally funny, in a quiet sort of way, with its p**s take of archetypal RAF escapees, S.O.E. agents without a proper command of the French language, and the internal bickering of the different groups of the Resistance. Even some French people I know thought it hilarious.



I loved Allo Allo !!


----------



## Loiner (Apr 27, 2010)

Allo Allo is absolute class and one of the best comedy series' ever in my opinion. The stereotypes were extreme but were really well done and had quite a lot of subtelty to some of them. Herr Flick and Helga were a superb double act, the other German officers were great and the French with their cafe culture and waitresses were classic. 

The only comedy shows that top it in my opinion are 'Fawlty Towers', 'Only Fools and Horses' and for classic comedy 'Some Mothers Do Have-em'. 'The Vicar of Dibley' can be good too if you're on the right wave length, as is 'Mr Bean' and 'Birds of a Feather'.


----------



## Airframes (Apr 27, 2010)

Just remembered another one, though not really 'British' - 'Father Ted'. Sure, you will, you will, you will remember it......


----------



## conkerking (Apr 27, 2010)

OMG how could Father Ted have been overlooked... I used to cry laughing at that (being a lapsed catholic with all kinds of issues with the "One True Church")

"You see, Dougal, these are _small_... whereas those are _far away_..."


----------



## pbfoot (Apr 27, 2010)

How about Police Squad , Not many are better then Leslie Neilson


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 28, 2010)

*DRINK!!*


----------



## conkerking (Apr 28, 2010)

NUNS!


----------



## Maximowitz (Apr 28, 2010)

*FECK!*


Go on Go on Go on Go on Go on!


----------



## Njaco (Apr 28, 2010)

"Father Ted' is awesome. Love that show. One of the actors also played in another Britcom about an alien superhero living among the masses with a wife and baby. Can't remember the name but I thought it was hilarious. The baby used to kill me with his superpowers.


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 28, 2010)

That was he who played Dougal!


----------



## Njaco (Apr 28, 2010)

yes, yes but what was the name of the show? My mind is blank.


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 28, 2010)

My Hero!


----------



## conkerking (Apr 29, 2010)

Dougal was played by Ardal O'Hanlon. Very talented stand-up comic. I can't remember the name of the superhero show either.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 30, 2010)

Dam, I'd forgotten about Father Ted and Mr Bean + all his variations.

And of course, the Benny Hill show!


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 30, 2010)

_*MY HERO!!!*_ Dammit!


----------



## jamierd (Apr 30, 2010)

ok Lucky calm down and tell us who your hero is and while your at it what was the name of that show with ardal ohanlon as the superhero


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 30, 2010)

*jumping up and down, and using a extremely foul language*


My Hero..........


----------



## Njaco (May 4, 2010)

DRINK!!!


----------

